# Piranha Babies



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

Guess who's back!??

I have now successfully bred 310 little P-babies!
They are 4 weeks old and eat like hell.............
I am feeding them with brine shrimps, alive ones, about 4 times a day!

My question is:

When do I start to give them larger food e.i. moskito larva, blodworms, etc??? 
They surely can't live only on brine shrimps for the next many weeks.....or what?? 
They grow quiet fast!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all: *CONGRATS!!!* 300+ youngsters, nice job man, very impressive









What size are the young ones atm?
I guess you could just try, and drop in a very small amount of mosquito larvae, regular tropical fish flakes and other small stuff. You'll notice soon enough wheter they'll eat it or not: if so, obviously, they're ready for it, if not, you can try to remove it as much as possible (if it's only tiny amounts, don't bother....)
The babies will let you know when they are ready for other food items, if you follow this route...

Good luck :smile:

btw: can you share pictures of your killer-offspring?!?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my fry are eating cubed frozen bloodworms and they are close to 4 weeks old also CONGRATS







have fun toss up some pics







if possible also what size tank and how many p's do you have? and size of them, also filteration being used


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanx for the response )

I will try out the ideas........- And maybe I will have some luck with the change of food!

And for the pics.........- I am working on it! Give me a few days and you will be able to admire my precious offspring!!









My main tank is 325 liter, and containing a lot of plants and 8, 7 inch., pretty one of a kind Piranhas!
Filtration system is Eheim 2600 outside pump! (28 degress temp.)
Simple and effective, and lots of eggs, aprox. every 2 weeks!! 
I feed my Piranhas(every 3. days) on everything,- fresh cod, garfish etc. Even cooked, sliced ham!!!
Light, they get 9 hrs. of light every day!!

The babies:
They are in a 250 liter tank, 2 inside Eheim pumps, 28 degrees temp., Light for approx. 10 hrs. every day, feed them with brine shrimps at the moment, 4 times a day!

So I just hope that they will not eat eachother at present.......

Is there a timescale for when they are going to feed on eachother, or is it just a matter of keeping them well fed??????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lopingas said:


> Is there a timescale for when they are going to feed on eachother, or is it just a matter of keeping them well fed??????


 I'm not sure: I think it might just their nature (natural selection...), regardless of age. I mean, old or young, tiny or huge, pygocentrus piranha's have the tendency to attack the weaker ones in their shoal.
With such a large group of piranha's (no matter they are just babies), it seems inevitable to me that the weaker will be weeded out eventually (even in an artificial environment), but keeping them well-fed should keep the body count at a minimum, imo...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i am not sure on the time when they start to attack and fin nip each other i have not been that far yet aswell







but years back i had 10 babies in a 10 gal the size of quarters and lost like 4 in few days







so i believe that as much room you can provide for the p's the better but with 300 + p's you can bring them in to your lfs at nickel size i believe







and this time they pay!! you







or give you store credit

keep us posted with pics and have fun


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope that my reds will pair off one of these days...that would be awesome.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I have now successfully bred 310 little P-babies!


don't forget to share the wealth


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

I have tried with bloodworms, and they love them!!!!! yyyeeehhaaa............
I have just been out and bought 10 packets of worms, and they can't get enough of them!!









I would like to try to feed them with normal gardenworms soon.........- Is that a good idea ??

I have also been contacted by a guy at the Danish Aguarium, Lars Olsen, and he is very into the idea of buying my whole batch. So soon I will have to say goodbye to my babies!! 
But not before I have taken some pics, so you can see them!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

where are they already


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok !!!

I will take some pics tomorrow, and then develop them!!
So be patient..................


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lopingas said:


>


 Now look what you've done, Death in #'s!!! Happy now


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sounds great


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanx Judazz....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i hope mine breed eventualy that would rock hardcore.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lopingas said:


> Thanx Judazz....


 You're welcome...









... and now, MOVE YOUR ASS AND SHARE SOME PICS, DAMMIT


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

Shut it.................- You #@"$¤+&%..........









You just have to wait a little..........

I want to make sure that the pics come out nice!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> lopingas said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 i love to make people cry


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

show the [email protected]%^&# f#&$ing pics j/k take your time


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

310 rbp !that's greaaaaaattttt !!!!!!!!!
pos some pics man,!!!!!




































1 for each rbp baby


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> 1 for each rbp baby


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> memen said:
> 
> 
> > 1 for each rbp baby
> ...


 man the 56k'ers would love that


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

:laugh: 
i wait pics, if you don't post i will think it's not true...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats...remember the pics!


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought a digital camera, and has taken lots of pics of my little ones, but my computer is not "big" enough to run the program for the cam.!! 
So I can't show any pics before I buy a new computer............








Be patient...........


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

go to a friends house and do it. if you take them to wal-mart or something like that they will put them on a cd for you. well you would have to pay but its worth it.


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

If you start to have room problems buy a kiddies pool !!!
It provides lots of space to the youngsters!!!


----------

